# Booking a Domestic Flight



## marimaranderson (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm planning to book a flight domestic flight. Is it possible at this moment?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe all domestic flights are canceled.

PAL will not let you proceed to the flight booking part of their web site. Cebu Pacific just kept timing out on me, not sure if that was the site or the slow network because everyone is watching stupid cat videos on YouTube. ( Not me, I have progressed to Dumb Dog ones)

Even if you could buy a ticket, don't count on being able to fly. For example Cebu province is closed to all outsiders, even Cebu residents cannot return and people cannot cross the boundary between Cebu City and the province, without special passes.

Basically if you are in the Philippines you will not go far from where you are now for a while. The ferries are also canceled so if you can get past the land checkpoints inter island travel will be impossible unless you hire a midnight boat ride.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

marimaranderson said:


> I'm planning to book a flight domestic flight. Is it possible at this moment?


Welcome to the forum Marimaranderson, here'a link with information, this is located at the top of the forum "Current status of Flights? https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...136-current-status-flights-updated-daily.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Seal with white background
United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

Health Alert - U.S. Embassy Manila (April 14, 2020)

Location: The Philippines

Event: 

Quarantine Certificates:


When purchasing airline tickets, airlines may ask travelers to provide a Quarantine Certificate. The Bureau of Quarantine issues this certificate in larger cities, e.g. Cebu and Davao. For other areas, travelers should inquire with the Provincial, City, or Municipal Health Office. The Health Office may require a certification letter from the barangay stating the individual has stayed in their locality for at least 14 days. In some cases, individuals may be asked to submit additional medical documentation, such as a chest X-ray.



Check with your province, city, or municipality government website for more information on the Health Office in your area. Listed below are telephone numbers for some Bureau of Quarantine offices. 



Location

Telephone

Cebu 

+63-32-2385516

Davao 

+63-82-3002378

Cagayan de Oro

+63-88-3273165

Bacolod 

+63-34-7042273

Iloilo

+63-33-3273792

+63-33-3373904

Puerto Princesa

+63-48-4334162



Travel Letters:

The U.S. Embassy can provide travel letters to U.S. citizens planning to travel to an airport, which can be presented at checkpoints. To request a travel letter, U.S. citizens should contact the U.S. Embassy by email [email protected] or telephone: +(63)(2) 5301-2000.

Hotel Information: 

On April 6, the Philippine Department of Tourism updated the list of operational hotels in the Manila Metro area. The list can be viewed on the Embassy's COVID-19 Information page, along with information on Philippine visas and the Bureau of Immigration, the Philippine Retirement Authority, and car rentals.

Actions to Take:

Contact the airlines directly for reservations and updated information.
Check with your airlines, cruise lines, or travel operators regarding any updated information about your travel plans and/or restrictions.
Monitor local news for updates.
Consult the CDC website for the most up-to-date information.
For the most recent information on what you can do to reduce your risk of contracting COVID-19, please see the CDC’s latest recommendations.
Visit the COVID-19 crisis page on travel.state.gov for the latest information.
Visit our Embassy webpage on COVID-19 here for information on conditions in the Philippines.
Visit the Department of Homeland Security’s website on the latest travel restrictions to the U.S.
Consult resources below as necessary:
· Philippine Department of Health (DOH)

· Philippine Department of Health (FAQs)

· Philippine Bureau of Immigration (BI)

· Manila International Airport Authority (MIAA)

· Philippine Civil Aeronautics Board (CAB)

· Philippine Maritime Industry Authority

· Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs

· Philippine Department Of Interior and Local Government

· Philippine Department of Tourism 

· COVID-19 crisis page on travel.state.gov

· CDC page on COVID-19

· Philippines Travel Advisory

· Philippines Country Information Page

Assistance:

U.S. Embassy in the Philippines

1201 Roxas Boulevard

+63(2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday

After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63)(2) 5301-2000. 

State Department–Consular Affairs 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444.
State Department’s travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts.
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

marimaranderson said:


> I'm planning to book a flight domestic flight. Is it possible at this moment?


Welcome to the forum marim, good advice offered here. For me I am not allowed out of our property here (on the road) but I can walk along the beach every day (front door) and no one bothers me.
Booking a flight? Too hard or next to impossible unless mercy flights to repatriate citizens to home countries. Internal flights I believe are not happening.
Good luck and keep us posted if you can secure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

tim3WZ said:


> <*SNIP*> *See "Advertising. here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


Welcome tim, enjoy. Interesting site/prices until you want all the details, punch in your info to see lay overs, perhaps additional taxes etc. I will look at your suggested site for future bookings once the silt settles from our current situation.
Thanks for the link, not seen/found it before.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

More information for booking domestic flights https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/faqs/2019novelcoronavirusncov

*Inbound Travelers to the Philippines*
The Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) released Foreign Service Circular No. 29-2020 dated 19 March 20202 mandating the suspension of the following effective 22 March 2020:

all visa-free privileges based on visa waiver agreements;
visa-free entry for 30-days of non-restricted nationals;
visa-free entry of holders of Hong Kong SAR, Macau SAR, Macau-Portuguese and British National Overseas passports.
All previously-issued visas by Philippine foreign service posts are deemed canceled except those issued to accredited foreign government and international organizations officials and their dependents and foreign spouses and children of Filipino nationals.

All Filipino nationals, including their spouses and children, and foreign government and international organization officials accredited in the Philippines will be allowed to enter the Philippines subject to quarantine procedures.

Outbound Travelers from the Philippines
Foreign nationals may leave the Philippines at any time during the ECQ.

All Filipinos are prohibited to travel outside the Philippines except for balikbayans and overseas Filipino workers (OFWs).


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> More information for booking domestic flights https://www.philippineairlines.com/en/faqs/2019novelcoronavirusncov
> 
> *Inbound Travelers to the Philippines*
> The Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA) released Foreign Service Circular No. 29-2020 dated 19 March 20202 mandating the suspension of the following effective 22 March 2020:
> ...


Cool. Me being a tourist Fil-Am can jet back to CONUS anytime. Hoooah!! 🙂


----------

